# Are you a visual, auditory, or kinetic learner?



## mycrofft (Oct 26, 2011)

When you are learning something, what approaches do you the most good? Choose as many as you find useful, and individual results are hidden.

TERMINOLOGY NOTE:
"ANALOGY": instructor says "this is like..."
"ADAGE": instructor says something like "red and wet gets white and dry"; "sayings".
MNEMONIC: use of a "word" to represent a series of steps or points to remember (e.g., "SOAP" charting means Subjective Objective etc etc) .
"KINESTHETIC" means you go and do it, or use a simulator to mechanically go through the motions.
"VISUAL": reading, or looking at Power points, and pictures.
"AUDITORY": listening to someone talking. (Auscultation is a kinetic method).
"RE-PRESENTER": having to re-write new material as though you need to present the material to someone else; writing flash cards; taking comprehensive notes.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 1, 2011)

*Another mycrofftian barnburner*

.....h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Nov 1, 2011)

I learn by listening best. I make up weird ways to remember things. Like tricuspid valve is on the right. Tri right. Try right. When people enter somewhere and can go left or right they usually go in the direction or their dominant side, so for me that would be try right.

I know its complicated but it works for me. That's just an example.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 1, 2011)

*Thanks Sasha!*

........


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 1, 2011)

I picked auditory, everything I do has to also be reinforced with hands on learning though.

There was no combo :-/

Mnemonics help too but more for memorization on locations, not assessment stuff. I spend more time trying to remember what the damn Mnemonic stands for than I would actually spend assessing the patient.
Example: "Lido, Left" or "dopaMine, Middle" to remember which IV kit in our bag has the premixed meds in it.


----------



## HotelCo (Nov 2, 2011)

I learn by doing.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have to actually do it before I can remember it. You can tell me how to do something a million times but I have to have the hands on experience.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Nov 2, 2011)

*re*

Absolutely auditory.  Was kind of surprising how many of the other instructors in my NAEMSA Instructor course were also Auditory learners.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 21, 2011)

*A new post about developing training raises this question again.*

What anecdotes can you offer of outstanding classes or teachers which truly taught you something you needed to know or accept?


----------



## ARose (Dec 21, 2011)

Re-presenter. I'm also pretty hands on, but for the most part everything gets copied down more than once.


----------



## gkygrl (Dec 27, 2011)

I have learned how I learn over the years through trial and error.  I like to read, take notes and I think in the case of EMT (although I have not experienced it yet) hands-on will be good.  Repetition for me works great.


----------



## Rettsani (Dec 28, 2011)

I must learn not normally long. I prefer learning by doing. But when it comes to complex issues then I make me cards or I read things 3 - 4 times through and try me visualize what is in the text. If I do not even understand, then I go to a trainer and try to understand things in a technical discussion. The content of the conversation I then connect to the rule with the previously read and learned. ^_^


----------

